# Menards "O Gauge Stuff" web pages



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Many here may already be familiar with the extensive line of Menards O gauge buildings, rolling stock, vehicles and accessories, but many may not be. For ease of accessing the web pages for those value-oriented products, just click: http://www.menards.com/main/c-14331.htm?utm_source=SilverpopMailing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=36CHC-2015%20[1)&utm_content=Santa-Fe-Flatcar&cm_mmc=silverpop-_-email-_-36CHC-2015%20(1)-_-Santa-Fe-Flatcar&spMailingID=12202802&spUserID=OTg3NzM4NjE0NjMS1&spJobID=583001994&spReportId=NTgzMDAxOTk0S0


If you are not familiar with these products, take a look.

Here is a link to Menards website to sign up for their email announcements of "O Gauge Train Stuff" -- just check the box with that avatar at the bottom: http://cs.silverpop.com/menards/prefcenter/sign_up.php

I'm not affiliated with Menards in any way; just passing along a newcomer with value-oriented products that have been well-received by many O gaugers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

Menard's is a quality retailer doing a wonderful service for our O-Gauge Hobby. There offerings are an exceptional value.

Thanks Carl for giving everyone a heads up.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I have around thirty of their bocars and four of their buildings. They are all just bargains. Great stuff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

What you have done with those 30 or so is something else, Lee. It is called value added.


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Menards also offers an email service for the "O gauge stuff" to receive announcements of new products and "deals." They frequently offer an 11% rebate on current items, though it is redeemable only for "in store" use which makes it less useful for those without a Menards store nearby. I'll update the thread to include the email sign-up link later today.

Carl


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Menard's buildings are outstanding. I have most of them now, the details are really nice especially for the price. The challenge will be how to make room for them on my under construction layout, with all the other Woodland Scenics and Department 56 buildings.

I haven't got any of their freight cars yet, but a long string of those flat cars look interesting!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

*"I haven't got any of their freight cars yet, but a long string of those flat cars look interesting"*

You don't have to go to the dark side, Brian. Stay with the passenger cars.


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

OK you two can always be "closet" freight guy's! No body here will think any less of you! Resistance is futile! LOL! Menards has has some great things at great prices for the O gauge crowd. I have 2 Army flat cars"Don't tell my son who is in the Navy" I have the engine maintenance shed and it's awesome! I'm giving some serious thought to the Menards hobby shop.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

I haven't yet purchased any of Menards offerings, but I think it is great what they are doing for the hobby. I'm waiting for them to offer tank cars.


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

MOVL said:


> I haven't yet purchased any of Menards offerings, but I think it is great what they are doing for the hobby. I'm waiting for them to offer tank cars.



Hi Keith. What is cool about there buildings is the are built on there own platform with scenery added. Perfect for a carpet central like you have. Just plug it in to an outlet near the track and your good to go!


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

Here is my engine shed. The bushes along the edge I did but the trees and figures come with the building.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

im very interested in the maintenance shed. i have some real estate for it


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

njoffroader said:


> im very interested in the maintenance shed. i have some real estate for it


I think you will be happy with it. Great building for the price with LED lighting. Buy the grey building if you want a different road name on it. The second run "grey" comes with different decals to stick on the illuminated sign.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's my problem with Menard's...our credit card is in my wife's name and I receive an email from them about once a week. In our club there are two close friends who collect nothing but O-scale...so when I get an email I have to meet these two yayhoos at the club and show them what their pushing. Needless to say these guys don't do credit cards so I get the privilege of ordering what they want, having it sent to MY house and then hold the items "hostage" until I get paid. Some times I make a "good trade". The problem is explaining why wife's credit card has a balance on it...I've used "I'll look into it" and so far it's worked...:dunno:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I have only bought on-line and my experience has been superb each and every time. 

Menards continues to offer bargains, the current one being eight flatcars with a nice tdiecast turck load for $129. Good deal.

As I mentioned earlier I have 32 of the boxcars and three of the flatcars with 6x6 truck and load. All very good bargain. The couplers often need to be filed a bit to allow them to work well, but I have had none given problems after than. 

All the buildings were good value, too, except the Dakota Cabinet factory. I personally think it was to "cheap" just trying to offer to much for the money. It was fragile, not that good looking in places, etc. Certainly a little bit of work could have fixed it up nicely, but instead I took it all apart and its in bits and pieces on the layout (or will be, much of it in the new trailer park soon).


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

_Passenger Train Collector:
You don't have to go to the dark side, Brian. Stay with the passenger cars._ 

*Brian, passenger trains will always be number one! But I do like some freight trains too.  
*
_Chris Lonero: 
OK you two can always be "closet" freight guy's! No body here will think any less of you! Resistance is futile! LOL! _ 

*Chris, actually I'm looking closely at the Atlas O 53' Maxi IV three-unit articulated well cars!*


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

*Positive about Menard's*

We have been pleased with our Menard's purchases and received our first box car last week. Have purchased several buildings and have made some changes to un-Menards a bit. They are a good value for the most part.

Now if they can recognize Norfolk Southern, Norfolk and Western, etc we can spend more money. Would love to have some more box cars, flats, etc.

I have noticed that they are quick to correct a problem when something is not right and am impressed.


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

I edited the first post to include a link to sign up for Menards' emails on "O Gauge Stuff"

http://cs.silverpop.com/menards/prefcenter/sign_up.php


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

Here are the few other Menards pieces I have.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for posting your pictures Chris, mine are still in boxes, until I stop changing my track plans......


----------

